# Most Important Item for Preppers



## Tony (Dec 31, 2011)

My opinion in order from highest priority:

The right mindset
Family
Water
Weapons
Fire
Food
Physical Health
Transportation

Forgot the last one....

*Beer * :mrgreen:


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

All of the above. Water, food and shelter are the very basic needs for humans to survive. Weapons would be of great help and comfort.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the last one needs to move up to at least first, beer is a good replacement for water


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> I think the last one needs to move up to at least first, beer is a good replacement for water


It's an EXCELLENT water substitute


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I don't know. My view is that anyone who wants to "_walk into darkness_" should have a clear mind, a calm hand, and the foregone conclusion that stepping out into the dark world is probably a 50/50 chance at its best. Yes, I still have my nose, it's just that it has been broken twice. My left ribs don't match my right ribs, but then, I'm not really sure why or when.

Buy a couple of really expensive knives because these items actually work. I have found that "running for my life" is usually the best choice I have ever made. I've seen a metric ton of cheap, worthless knives. My adamant suggestion is to find a well-known, intelligent and calm cutlery specialist, especially if he is Sicilian.

Oh, make sure your bevel is uniform in width from front to back and from right to left. You won't be slicing potato salad, just the angry guy who eats most of it...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Water. No question.

Economy collapses? You need water.
Global warming? You need water.
Zombies? You need water.
WWIII? You need water.
Wildfires? You need water.
Tornado? You need water.
Flooding? You need water.
Stuck overnight in your vehicle during a snow storm? You need water.
Power outage? You need water.
Civil unrest? You need water.
EMP takes the grid down? You need water.
Earthquake? You need water.
Rioting nearby? You need water.
Toxic chemical spill? You need water.
Hurricane? You need water.

After that, in order of importance: food..... shelter............ and overnight shipping.


----------



## Wildecard (Oct 17, 2021)

Good evening, The Tourist, & Back Pack Hack,

A knife always works, if you don't abuse it, too bad.

Priorities change, (It's hard to remember that your initial objective was to drain the swamp, when you are up to your ass in alligators.), If you have just gone off the road in cold wet weather, getting warm and dry is more important than water.

Point being, shelter/heat over water, water over food. 

My point of view might be skewed slightly, because I am the Northeast (Chilly/cold environment.)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Water. No question.
> 
> Economy collapses? You need water.
> Global warming? You need water.
> ...


Right, but I'm all in with "the right mindset." Without the right mindset, you probably forgot the water (and maybe even family) anyway.


----------

